# Have you ever made a hole in one?



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wondering how many here have ever made a hole in one? I've been playing golf since I was 8, but that feat has eluded me. I did, however, once pitch into a port-a-john from about 50 yards while my buddy was inside


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes, twice. 1st in 1989, 2nd in 1990. That's it. Both happened before I started to play my best golf.... This game really doesn't make any sense. :dunno: Now my game is going downhill... maybe it's time for another one....:laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've made 4, 2 within 2 weeks of each other and all of them before I was 20 years old... nothing in the nearly 40 years since.

Yesterday, I probably came as close as I have in all those years though. I flew a 165 yard par 3 to within a couple feet of the cup and watched it go past the hole, probably within a couple inches judging by where it landed and where it finished. I had a 2 foot putt for birdie and made it... for what was about the only bright spot in my round, other than the hot sun.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was playing a par three one day and I hit it over the green and it land in a sprinkler hole does that count?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I was playing a par three one day and I hit it over the green and it land in a sprinkler hole does that count?


*YES!!!!!!! Drinks are on Surtees!!!*


----------



## JoBe (Jun 30, 2008)

I had to play for 10 years until I played my first hole in one and i made it on a day when i didn't hit the ball very good or constant. It's just a luckshot to be honest!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> *YES!!!!!!! Drinks are on Surtees!!!*


IT'S WATER ALL ROUND THEN :cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dang,Dang,dang! it was only a dream


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Dang,Dang,dang! it was only a dream



Yes Bob wake up and smell the triple bogies...:laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes Bob wake up and smell the triple bogies...:laugh:


You owe me a new monitor...I sprayed coffee on that last comment you little divot


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

The club we used to play at (got flooded and closed)had a plaque on the wall for hole-in-one. My second wife was the first woman to get one there, and her name was up on the plaque. Then my 3rd wife got one, and her name was up there. I was the only guy with 2 wives on the hole-in-one plaque, and I have never had one. This game loves me


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> I was the only guy with 2 wives on the hole-in-one plaque, and I have never had one. This game loves me


I think I'd call Guiness. That has to be one of the most unusual records I've ever heard!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hahaha well I have been told I am an unusual guy


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> Hahaha well I have been told I am an unusual guy


Thats alright Steve most of us are abit unusual around here:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> You owe me a new monitor...I sprayed coffee on that last comment you little divot



My work here is done then


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> My work here is done then


I do believe my young friend I'm still one up. I'm thinking of nicknaming you the Water witcher your shots can find water any where. Luke scores big after hitting gusherCourse closed until water system is fixed.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I do believe my young friend I'm still one up. I'm thinking of nicknaming you the Water witcher your shots can find water any where. Luke scores big after hitting gusherCourse closed until water system is fixed.


I just came up with a great plan I should go to the Government and tell them about my water finding abilities and see if they will give me a grant to play golf and find water, it could end all our water shortages over here. I can see the head lines now. 
_"Local Geelong Lad ends Australia's water crisis" _ 

At least my ability to find water could come in handy unlike your ability to find the sand traps


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I just came up with a great plan I should go to the Government and tell them about my water finding abilities and see if they will give me a grant to play golf and find water, it could end all our water shortages over here. I can see the head lines now.
> _"Local Geelong Lad ends Australia's water crisis" _
> 
> At least my ability to find water could come in handy unlike your ability to find the sand traps


I'm into glass making


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I'm into glass making


Your just waiting for that lightening strike aren't you?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Your just waiting for that lightening strike aren't you?


It my glowing personality:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> It my glowing personality:laugh:


As long as you believe that we'll go along with you ......

How is your new monitor going by the way?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> As long as you believe that we'll go along with you ......
> 
> How is your new monitor going by the way?


good, I bought a new toy, I could use it on the golf course, but the pro would be upset its a new ATV almost killed my self loading it in my truck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

An ATV what type of ATV did you buy Bob and why can I see that ending badly??
You could take it on the course just make sure you put slicks on it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> An ATV what type of ATV did you buy Bob and why can I see that ending badly??
> You could take it on the course just make sure you put slicks on it.


250cc Arctic Cat it will be okay I just a little crazy, but not stupid when it comes to motor vehicles


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> 250cc Arctic Cat it will be okay I just a little crazy, but not stupid when it comes to motor vehicles


Does it have a golf bag rack on the back?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Does it have a golf bag rack on the back?


I'm just going to duct tape a pull cart to the back rack and the cooler fits nicely in the passenger seat. the pro said as long as it is not raining or the young Lad from Geelong doesn't hit the sprinklers and I stay out of the traps and water hazards I'm legal


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

is it this one Bob 2008 Arctic Cat 250 2x4 ATV : 2008 Arctic Cat ATV Prices , also have you been towing you caravan around with your pickup and trying to go to a drive through ATM lately???? have a look at this YouTube - Camera21 - Amazing Footage (High Quality)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> is it this one Bob 2008 Arctic Cat 250 2x4 ATV : 2008 Arctic Cat ATV Prices , also have you been towing you caravan around with your pickup and trying to go to a drive through ATM lately???? have a look at this YouTube - Camera21 - Amazing Footage (High Quality)



Yes , that is the one except its green and as far as the video goes I hope I never get that stupid with my truck and fifth wheel. the wife couldn't believe what she was seeing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I can let you know that no one was hurt, thats what the news report said anyway. So it's fine to have a laugh about it he mustn't of remembered how tall he was...

What are you going to be using the ATV for Bob? other then for riping up the golf course and jumping out of the sand traps


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I can let you know that no one was hurt, thats what the news report said anyway. So it's fine to have a laugh about it he mustn't of remembered how tall he was...
> 
> What are you going to be using the ATV for Bob? other then for riping up the golf course and jumping out of the sand traps


I'm going to use it on my land in Wyoming. I have 36 acres of prime sage brush.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you do with sage burush? I had a look on Wikipedia and it didn't sound all that useful.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> What do you do with sage burush? I had a look on Wikipedia and it didn't sound all that useful.


its natural feed for local wild life and home of the sage grouse, but its quiet and I'm only 20 mi from a beautiful golf course and 6mi. from fishing


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

just a quick one Bob in mi short or miles? or minutes? Damn us Aussies and the metric system. What type of fish do you catch there?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> just a quick one Bob in mi short or miles? or minutes? Damn us Aussies and the metric system. What type of fish do you catch there?


mi=miles and I like to do catch and release of the fighting Rainbow trout, cutthroat and german brown trout onlight to medium tackle. Now Salt water is another story. My father use to tell us 3 boys when we'd fish the Pacific or the straits of Juan de fuca there are creatures that you eat and will eat you.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you always have watch out for the ones that eat you. do you always catch and release or do you sometimes take one or two home with you?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> you always have watch out for the ones that eat you. do you always catch and release or do you sometimes take one or two home with you?


I'm the only one in the house that likes fish,so yes, its catch and release


----------



## tidenumber1 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have never hit a hole in one. The closest I have come was 2 in. from the hole. I was by myself so I should have just knocked it in and claimed it, but oh well.


----------



## TacoMalo (Aug 14, 2008)

The closest I've ever gotten... I hit the flagstick and it stopped dead dropped 5 inches from the hole. I have witnessed one before, a friend of mine from Phoenix was in town for a few days so we went to a course in South Austin and he had to rent some clubs, he made the ace on a back 9 par 3. It was pretty cool watching how crazy he got after he made that shot, he's been playing for years and never made one til that day. I mailed him a few copies of the local newspaper as evidence! haha...


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Its funny you should ask.
I did have one.
Well i sorta did.
See at my course in the winter they out two cups on the green, one with the pin in and one for the next week.
(It saves them digging them up in the wet conditions).
I hit my tee shot and saw it because of the front bunker thought it was safely on the green.
Upon reaching the green i only saw my playing partners ball.
As i looked around confused i noticed the ball had landed in the other cup and not the one with the pin in!
I was relieved, a hole in one that wouldnt cost me anything :laugh:


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never hit a hole-in-one either. One day, I hope it'll happen. But, wasn't Ben Hogan the guy who never made a hole-in-one?


----------



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

I have never made a hole in one.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of the most holes in one record?


----------

